# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Dynamic pie chart labels moving wen filtered

## mdaz

Hi

Wondering if you clever ppl can help me.

I have created PivotChart I have used a pie chart to display two bits of data. I have created a slicer that filters the pivot chart (this is into years). The problem I am having is that the internal Data labels withing the pie chart that shoes the percentage, keeps moving all over the place each time I filter the data.

What is the best way to fix this.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Richard Buttrey

Please upload a workbook or a representative cut down copy, anonymised if necessary. It is always easier to advise if we can see your request in its context.

Show a before and after situation with manually calculated results, explaining which information is data and which is results, and if it's not blindingly obvious how you have arrived at your results some explanatory notes as well.

To upload a file click the Go Advanced button at the foot of your post, look underneath the post area for the Manage Attachments section and take it from there.

----------

